# Trip Report - Boulder, Colorado



## DGS49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Married 42+ years, my wife and I like to vacation at a different spot every year, just for the experience of it.  We have done a lot of vacationing near water but have no real reason to do so, so we decided, "MOUNTAINS" this time.  Preferably near a college town.

Boulder jumped right out at us.  It is the home of the University of Colorado main campus (known locally as "CU"), and easy driving distance from Denver's international airport.

Boulder is a clean, well-organized town with a trendy business-social district called the Pearl Street Mall, which can be walked in its entirety in half an hour.  There are lots of shops and places to eat, as well as a steady stream of street performers doing the usual sorts of stuff.

Physical fitness is strongly emphasized in the culture, and there are unlimited opportunities for road biking, mountain biking, running, active hiking, and rock climbing in the area.  Photographers will have multiple orgasms finding endless breathtaking vistas of, and from, the various mountains.  Don't be concerned that the road biking will be too strenuous, as there are miles and miles of relatively level roads with wide shoulders to allow safe biking.

A good overview of the place can be had by taking the local tourbus called "Banjo Billy's."  The company has one bus tour in Boulder and another one in Denver (which we also tried), and the tour guides both were very knowledgeable and entertaining.

Within relatively easy driving distance are the Rocky Mountain National Park (spend time in Estes Park, at the entrance of the National Park), Pikes Peak, Colorado Springs, and a dozen or so other 14-thousand foot peaks, some of which, like Pike's Peak, can be driven by car.  Also drivable are Indian ruins, historic trains, spectacular waterfalls, incredible stone formations (see Garden of the Gods especially), and a few zoos and amusement parks.  The Colorado Springs area especially has several interesting places to visit and spend time, including the U.S. Air Force Academy (your tax dollars at work).

We took an "adult" vacation and didn't visit many places that kids would find amusing, but I'm sure there are some around.

If you are looking for someplace to vacation that doesn't focus on an ocean, lake, river or stream, Boulder should be on your short list.  Along with Asheville, NC, and Burlington, VT.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2015)

You stayed away from the Coors factory?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 20, 2015)

So what have been some of your other destinations over the years?


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 30, 2015)

Great vacations over the years (NOTE, many people like to vacation near water for swimming, fishing, sailing, surfing, kayaking, white-water rafting, etc.  I enjoy this stuff, but tend not to go to "water" vacation spots because they are over-priced):

Main coast, starting from Portland and including stops in Newark, Bath, and of course Bar Harbor (Mt. Desert island).  There are countless quaint little towns along the coast, any one of which can provide a nice afternoon of walking around, browsing, and a good meal or two.  A whole week on Mt Desert Island would be more than satisfactory.  We took a side trip up to the Roosevelt family retreat across the Canadian border, which I think is called Campobello, or something like that.

Pacific Northwest: Seattle to Victoria to Vancouver, then back to Seattle.  Cool people, great scenery, lots to see and do.

Asheville, NC, including Biltmore.  (lots of hiking, biking, climbing and whitewater stuff).  Also Asheville itself is a cool town.  Skyline Drive goes near Asheville; good for a day in itself. 

Ottawa, Montreal, Quebec City.  All three are fantastic places to visit, and all can be done in one week-long vacation.  This is not to downplay Toronto - a great destination by itself - but it's a little too "New York" for my taste.

Vermont, visiting ski resorts in Summer.  Great people, great scenery, lots of fabulous little towns.

Southern Cal: you never run out of great places to go, see, and things to do.  Last visit included Getty museum, LaBrea tar pits, Mt Palomar observatory, Venice, South Beach, ride up to Hurst Castle and San Luis Obispo.  But honestly, you never run out of things to do, esp. if you are willing to drive a couple hours.  Even if you stay in the L.A. area, the possibilities are endless.

Northern Cal: San Fran is fabulous and riding up the coast is incredible - not to mention spending a day or two in Napa.  I am a cheapskate, but there are a lot of free things to do in San Fran.  Just walking around is a treat, depending on what your interests are.

Williamsburg, Jamestown, Yorktown Virginia.  Can't go wrong.  Avoid the dead of Summer, if you can.  Too many kids, and this place gets god-awfully hot.  Fall and Christmas time are great.

DC and South.  Side trip to Charlottesville and Monticello highly recommended.

Fingerlakes region of New York.  Lots of wineries, lots of hiking trails, great scenery.  I will be taking the Goldwing up there in a couple weeks to scope the fall leaves.

Lake Tahoe in the Summer.  Great hiking and biking opportunities.  Don't figure on swimming, the lake is always cold.  Easy access to casinos, if that interests you.

We enjoyed a short stay in San Antonio, but don't know if it would work for a full vacation.

ON THE BUCKET LIST:  Oregon coast, Mackinac Island, Michigan and the U.P., Alaska


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2015)

Most Coloradans who don't live in Denver only visit Boulder under protest.........  There are much more gorgeous places in Colorado.   How was going through customs?


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 7, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Great vacations over the years (NOTE, many people like to vacation near water for swimming, fishing, sailing, surfing, kayaking, white-water rafting, etc.  I enjoy this stuff, but tend not to go to "water" vacation spots because they are over-priced):
> 
> Main coast, starting from Portland and including stops in Newark, Bath, and of course Bar Harbor (Mt. Desert island).  There are countless quaint little towns along the coast, any one of which can provide a nice afternoon of walking around, browsing, and a good meal or two.  A whole week on Mt Desert Island would be more than satisfactory.  We took a side trip up to the Roosevelt family retreat across the Canadian border, which I think is called Campobello, or something like that.
> 
> ...



y'all fly in and rent a car while you're there, or do you drive to all these places?


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 13, 2015)

We rented a small SUV, then a motorcycle for a noon-to noon-to day.  Driving was a pleasure.  Endless spectacular or interesting scenery.


----------

